# All Peaceful Protests.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The time is coming.. the time is coming.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just peaceful protesters. Nothing to see here, move along please.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion, as before watching this is, and was, that every rioter destroying others property should be shot on site!

That was done in the 50's and earlier.

Those bastards are not only enemies of the state but so of the people too.

Enemy agents in time of war are summarily executed, this is a war going on right now.

Peaceful protest are just a vehicle for the anarchist to move about and cause destruction and mayhem.

The rioters do not give one shit about the blacks that were killed, most don't even know their names.

Further, not one of those killed in recent weeks was not anything but a thug, everyone of them gave cause for their own demise.

When a PO sees a warrant for violent crimes they are to serve, they should be cautious and ready to defend themselves.

ALL of these turds had a track record of many violent crimes.

How many of those arrested but not killed have track records of resisting arrest???

I am also sick of seeing all these thugs canonized by the BLM and others.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

That video gave me an extreme case of Itchy Trigger-Finger. There is only one known cure.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> My opinion, as before watching this is, and was, that every rioter destroying others property should be shot on site!
> 
> That was done in the 50's and earlier.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with and support all these statements other than #5. I do think peaceful protests are an constitutionally protected right. I do agree that the assholes infiltrate these peaceful protests to turn them into riots and unlawful mayhem. But there is no need to throw the baby out with the bathwater. I think those folks should be rooted out and publicly hung. I remain convinced that bringing back public hangings would curtail about 98% of these violent crimes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I 100% agree with and support all these statements other than #5. I do think peaceful protests are an constitutionally protected right. I do agree that the assholes infiltrate these peaceful protests to turn them into riots and unlawful mayhem. But there is no need to throw the baby out with the bathwater. I think those folks should be rooted out and publicly hung. I remain convinced that bringing back public hangings would curtail about 98% of these violent crimes.


My intent was to call out the rioters from the peaceful protesters, not to lump them together.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> My opinion, as before watching this is, and was, that every rioter destroying others property should be shot on site!.......


I especially like the "We can burn this business down because we paid for it" chick. If that's true, she should start by burning down her own house.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Modified it.

My opinion, as before watching this is, and was, that every rioter destroying others property should be shot on site!

That was done in the 50's and earlier.

Those bastards are not only enemies of the state but so of the people too.

Enemy agents in time of war are summarily executed, this is a war going on right now.

Peaceful protest are just a vehicle for the anarchist to move about and cause destruction and mayhem.

THERE ARE THOSE WHO ACT PEACEFULLY WITHIN THE LAW,

AND THOSE THAT USE THE PROTESTERS FOR COVER TO CAUSE MAYHEM.

The rioters do not give one shit about the blacks that were killed, most don't even know their names.

Further, not one of those killed in recent weeks was not anything but a thug, everyone of them gave cause for their own demise.

When a PO sees a warrant for violent crimes they are to serve, they should be cautious and ready to defend themselves.

ALL of these turds had a track record of many violent crimes.

How many of those arrested but not killed have track records of resisting arrest???

I am also sick of seeing all these thugs canonized by the BLM and others.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin governor declared all the posters were peace it was the counter protesters causing the problems. And sense Evers was all for porn in middle school class rooms had no problem with rape a sexual assault by black men . Just how they are got to respect the culture.
Request to use the range here at home have not been this high sense the 80's


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just got a recorded voice message from the regional ATF office, and a email of the same note, 

local gun shops in the western part of the state broken into.

Guns and ammo stolen from them, for BLM and ANTIFA???

They were giving us a warning to be on lookout for suspicious turds and use caution in our places.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Just got a recorded voice message from the regional ATF office, and a email of the same note,
> 
> local gun shops in the western part of the state broken into.
> 
> ...


Strategically placed claymores might be an effective deterrent &#8230;..


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

These are the "peaceful protesters" on our streets today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Just got a recorded voice message from the regional ATF office, and a email of the same note,
> 
> local gun shops in the western part of the state broken into.
> 
> ...


 Wish you the best . I know your are ready for dumb asses.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We ended up most of the day one and off the range. It was a good day to practice skills.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I doubt if she paid for her own house


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> I doubt if she paid for her own house


They should start with her abode though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in a suburb 6 to 8 miles away from Madison. On a good day I can walk to my old dormitory.

I am also a UW-Madison grad. And there is a distinct difference in a riot with casualties and a Madison "riot" that is usually catered.

You don't really riot on State Street--that's where the good college taverns reside! If your bartender recognizes you it might mean you have to go to a "townie bar." It's dark in townie bars, and there's no big windows there to check out co-eds!

There will be a lot of socialist speeches. Yeah, it's boring, and yes your mouth is going to get dry. That's when you tear off your Che Guevara bandana and don your Bill Clinton sanitary towelette.

And get the verbiage right! The phrase is "Right on, far out!" And learn some 1940s sharecropper songs, you're supposed to suffering in jail, not calling your mom for bail money...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 108107


No difference is there ???

The Brits call them monkey glands for a reason.:vs_laugh:


----------

